# A few plant I.D.'s



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have a few plants that I need the ID's for. 

This first one I think is E. Pinnatum 'celeb blu' but the pictures don't match on Google.









Next are two vines on the smaller side.









Here's an either Costa Rican or Nicaraguan terrestrial plant, again that I forgot the name of 









An epiphytic fern of some sort









Another fern that used to be in a pot, but somehow turned into a vine









a begonia









Also some sort of possible to Philodendron, I really like this one though

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Thanks for all of your help

Nick


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

reptiles12 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a few plants that I need the ID's for.
> 
> This first one I think is E. Pinnatum 'celeb blu' but the pictures don't match on Google.


Epipremnum pinnatum (Cebu Blue)




reptiles12 said:


> Another fern that used to be in a pot, but somehow turned into a vine


selaginella kraussiana



reptiles12 said:


> a begonia


looks like begonia 'manaus'



reptiles12 said:


> Also some sort of possible to Philodendron, I really like this one though
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


philodendron micans

James


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks james! If someone could identify the others for me that would be awesome.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also forgot about this semi aquatic plant


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Both are Peperomia~ish



reptiles12 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a few plants that I need the ID's for.
> 
> 
> Next are two vines on the smaller side.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hemianthus callitrichoides

aka Weedious maximus!



reptiles12 said:


> I also forgot about this semi aquatic plant


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks aspidites, if anyone has a specific name for the peperomias it would be helpful.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> Both are Peperomia~ish



the second one looks like peperomia serpens large form.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sorry guys! Just one more lol. And thanks!


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

Ruellia Makoyana 









Peperomia sp. turboensis









Careful, when I had this pep in a viv it got big and bushy fast.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Weedious maximus! --pretty funny...but if you really want to see the definition...just Google it...


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I posted your pictures but they aren't working for me in my post. Let me know if you can't see them either.


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

reptiles12 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a few plants that I need the ID's for.
> 
> 
> Here's an either Costa Rican or Nicaraguan terrestrial plant, again that I forgot the name of
> ...


Looks allot like a Syngonium wendlandii


----------

